
Arctic permafrost now melting at levels not expected until 2090 - mjfern
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/climate-change-breakdown-arctic-frost-thawing-canada-environment-a8959056.html?
======
_nub3
Such news and knowing that there are still people who deliberately are denying
climate change at a global scale makes me not only feeling helpless but really
sad. We'll all be suffering of these changes, just because a few dickheads are
too stubborn.

~~~
bradgessler
I think this too, but lately I’ve pondered “why do we feel such a strong need
to convince others climate change is real or otherwise feel hopeless”?

Not to generalize too much, but is it a convenient excuse that we tell
ourselves to not take action, make hard choices, and try to solve the problem?
It’s analogous to not shooting satellites into orbit because there are people
out there who believe the earth is flat.

The more I mull on this thought, the more I think “piss on those who are
holding it out; they’re just haters who want to slow progress.”

Something to think about. I’d rather our generation is remembered for taking
action and not for “trying to convince grandpa that climate change is real”.

